# Green Texas with possible swim bladder injury?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got a juvenile green texas who isn't doing well and I could use some advice.

He developed what looked like a small patch of fungus on an injury just in front of the pectoral fins on his belly, and was lethargic and bottom sitting (but upright). He would swim a bit, but was mostly just sitting upright on the bottom in a cave. He gradually got more lethargic until he was lying on his side and now can't seem to right himself. If he's netted or touched, he will swim, but on his side. 

My first thought was that he scrapped with the baby rose queen and injured or irritated his swim bladder or got an infection?

I'm currently treating him in a 20g hospital tank with Maracyn and some salt. I don't want to euthanize if I can help him, but will do so if there is no hope.

Will try to get some pics tonight.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

doesnt sound good elle, i had one of my wild oscar juveniles get a puncture running from a larger fish and he had similar symptoms , sounds like your doing everything right but it doesnt sound good.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn. I was afraid of that. I'll finish the antibiotics anyway. I know a couple of people have had fish recover from this, so we'll see how the next 2 days go. Poor guy. 

Would shallower water maybe help a bit?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont know tha having the water level any lower would help with a defunct swim bladder, i would say big water changes, and meds like your using , other than that time... its gonna take time to recoup.but overall it sounds bad


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Just imagine how delicate the balance mechanism is in a little fish. 

I have had the occasional fish that develops swim bladder issues. There are a myriad of causes fro this symptom. I had a few Paraiba angels and one developed a similar if not the same problem as your green Texas. I had recently acquired some discus that the seller had raised on pellets. I gave my angels the same food for a couple of days. I think that the food swelled after it was ingested and it caused intestinal blockage. I ran this by an experienced fish keeper and he agreed that it could be possible. One way to avoid this would be to soak the food.

So I had a fish that might have suffered from constipation and that had given it issues with the swim bladder. It passed away! 

Injury, infection and other things can of course also bring on the same symptoms. I would medicate and elevate the temp to the max that the species can take. It'll speed up the metabolism and I would think any potential healing that can take place. A wide spectrum antibiotic would not hurt but it may not help depending on the cause.


----------

